# Focus st spirit blue



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Cleaned my wagon today, epic colour. Epic car. Pleased with the outcome

quick few pictures of the dirt

































Not really that dirty, but not really popping in the sunlight.

gave it a rinse with my new k5 karcher 
cquartz finest + reload working its magic 









and g technic g1 working on the glass 









wheels were stinking, always find the whole car will look much cleaner when the wheels are cleaner, also works the other way, unfortunately when these wheels are dirty, drags the whole car down with it









Car pro dlux and reload working nicely on the wheels though, only took a blast with the PW to clean them up ok.









Snow foamed the car using magifoam with a dash of chemical guys orange apc









went over all the awkward areas and door shuts with a brush

















the front grille takes FOREVER!









engine bay looking dusty and dirty









anyway, after the bargain deal of wonder wheels hot wheels in tesco I bought a pressure pump to spread it all evenly as the sprays were poo on the bottles. Diluted to 1:1 in the bottle and I barely used any 









agitated and rinsed off

























Much better!

snow foamed again and washed using the two bucket method and auto finesse lather









Rinsed off and dried using a waffle weave towel on the windows (got the misses working ) and an uber plush towel for the paintwork

















Used auto finesse revive on the rubbers and trims and under the bonnet 

















Dressed the tyres with megs endurance









and after a wipe down with reload the afters 


















































comments and criticism welcome


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top looking motor, nice job mate:thumb:


----------



## quagmire (Apr 25, 2010)

nice job there !


a fine choice on the estate they look way cooler


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Yes! Hatch doesn't look finished to me!

Have to say I prefer the spoiler on the hatch though. Much more aggressive!

But I wouldn't get my detailing gear or the dog in a hatch anyway


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks brilliant pal I really want the exact same as what you have just need to wait till after the wedding. U get good MPG out of it I know you ain't brought it for good MPG more for a smile on the face but curious 

Regards alex


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Averaging 27.5 mpg on tesco momentum.

I could post many many graphs showing you my exact fuel consumption but I won't lol.

It's capable of silly mpg if you're carefull and the terrain is flat. Hard not to put your foot down though, too much fun not to!


----------



## ravi811 (Jul 19, 2012)

fantastic work


----------



## Buckweed (Aug 27, 2012)

Nice colour that blue...:thumb:


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

Jaff said:


> Averaging 27.5 mpg on tesco momentum.
> 
> I could post many many graphs showing you my exact fuel consumption but I won't lol.
> 
> It's capable of silly mpg if you're carefull and the terrain is flat. Hard not to put your foot down though, too much fun not to!


I bet it is I missed the focus st out went from fiesta st to mondeo st derv


----------



## TheMilko2905 (Sep 22, 2011)

27mpg :doublesho :doublesho

I'm getting 40.4mpg out my 1.6 ecoboost fiesta St2' so I bet your giving it the full beans all the time.

Nice motor and lovely colour too


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Fiestas are more economical being smaller and a smaller engine 

I do like to "make progress" though. Like I said it has too much potential to just go back and fore to the shops like miss daisy! 

I'm sure if I tried I could manage about 32-35 mpg, but this car is all about smiles per gallon 

Thanks for the comments guys  I love the colour, it's brilliant in the flesh and it sticks out a mile in any car park


----------



## R14CKE (Aug 10, 2012)

I should say it was a mk1 fiesta st lol


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice car!


----------



## Strongey (Apr 16, 2013)

Thats a really nice car mate - havent seen a new shape focus estate yet - looks good :thumb:


----------



## Kash-Jnr (Mar 24, 2013)

Nice deep finish you've achieved. Like others have said not seen any of these on the road yet. Looks lovely!


----------



## andye (Apr 15, 2007)

Good job mate :thumb:


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

I see loads of new shaped estates, none are st though  

Only seen a handful of new st's too tbh, they're quite rare down this way. Didn't see one before I bought it, then I start seeing them everywhere lol.

Thanks for the comments guys


----------



## LostHighway (Sep 23, 2011)

Very nice! Ford, in their wisdom (?) have decided that Americans don't want estates/station wagons so we only get the Focus ST in the five door hatch version. Honda is even worse, we don't get the Accord estate or the Civic hatchback (since the EP3) and it appears that if there is a new Civic estate we won't get that either. I would buy an Focus ST estate in a heartbeat if offered in the USA.


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

To be fair ford have only just realised that the whole world wants a car like the st so you're lucky you have the hatch lol.

The estates have been selling very well in Europe by all accounts


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great looking estate fella and love the colour of the wheels


----------



## Jay Scott (Aug 21, 2011)

Top work mate...first Estate model of the new ST I've seen in the 'real world', stunning car, looks even better than the hatchback for me.


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys, estate looks finished IMO, hatch has something missing.

Wheels are part of the style pack fyi which is a must on the blue


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## 007Fluff (May 27, 2013)

Lovely motor, love those ST. Great job.

007Fluff


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

Lovely work my man and a nice write up to.

Cars looking spot on too.


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Thanks guys appreciate it 

Love the car, it's so much fun and it looks the part too. 

Easily the best looking estate on the market atm


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

now thats a lovely blue oval.

Great job on it too bud. I would love an ST. maybe one day


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

followed an estate one this evening exactly the same as this .... just not as clean  Seen the hatch in this blue, yellow and the red and the spirit blue is by FAR the best ... red a close second. Really really want the Fiesta in this colour!


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

I would have had the hatch if I didn't have detailing gear in 3 big boxes and a k5 karcher to kart about or the dog, and or the boy. Not to go for the estate would have been silly lol.

Spirit blue + estate is definitely the winning combo with this new st though 

Like the fiesta, blue looks the **** on that too!


----------



## iPlod999 (Jun 23, 2012)

As said above. I have never seen a 5 door ST. 

Who cares about MPG you only live once. 

Also, how on earth did you you get the Mrs to get involved?


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

The new one is 5 door only.

Comes in hatch or estate


----------



## milner3226 (Apr 14, 2011)

Love these cars! When i was ordering my fiesta i couldn't stop looking at these in the showroom everytime i went in.


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

I always find it a nightmare to apply revive to Window rubbers not yet found a applicator for this that I get on with yet


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

The meguires foam applicators are good, I didn't suffer too much with that microfibres applicator though


----------



## sprocketser (Aug 4, 2012)

Nice & clean !


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Jaff said:


> The meguires foam applicators are good, I didn't suffer too much with that microfibres applicator though


I have tried the cutt up UFO type and a cut up tyre applicator 
And a mincofiber one ( was quite big tho)

Microfiber looks like the best way to go with revive 
Grey window rubbers are really spoiling my car


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

I'm currently trialling reload over revive to see if it lasts longer too


----------



## Nally (May 30, 2012)

Jaff said:


> I'm currently trialling reload over revive to see if it lasts longer too


Excellent please post your results


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

These cars look fantastic and this is a stunning example


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Nally said:


> Excellent please post your results


Still looks pretty good, but it is a new car lol so unsure if its just because they still look new or because the revive is still doing well.

It certainly didn't work on the rubbers around the door though, in fact I find revive pretty rubbish after a day or so on the rubbers anyway


----------



## James Bagguley (Jul 13, 2013)

Great work, really nice car in a lovely colour too, this series does look better in estate form imo.

As for trim applicators, i just bought some household sponge cleaning cloths/pads, pretty porous, so not ideal but fairly adaptable shape wise, just tear off a chunk!


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Great work, the car looks fantastic! Really glad they made this one in an estate body, all adds to the appeal!

Just a tip if you don't mind me offering some feedback - as you've chosen to have it protected with some excellent products (CarPro CQUK and DLUX) - I'd perhaps leave out the APC in the foam, and simply use a diluted shampoo solution to clean the wheels rather than hot wheels.

Reason I say is that they're so well protected, and you don't want to damage those coatings by using something slightly aggressive.

Other than that, you're certainly doing the good stuff to keep it looking spot on!

Jon


----------



## Jaff (Aug 20, 2010)

Yeah I realise that now, I only use a shampoo mix or diluted hot wheels on the wheels now. Although dlux seems to be wearing off now.

As for cquartz, its the finest stuff and I'm not majorly impressed with it tbh so I've sort of given up on looking after it, having said that it still works reasonably well.

The apc was in the foam gun from the last car I done so that was my bad lol.

Appreciate the feedback too, always happy to learn from any mistakes I might make


----------

